# List of Brands Using ETA Movements



## geebo (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm sure someone has compiled a list of all the brands that use ETA ebauches. Can someone direct me to the document?

THANK YOU!


----------



## Hewybaby (Apr 7, 2006)

geebo said:


> I'm sure someone has compiled a list of all the brands that use ETA ebauches. Can someone direct me to the document?
> 
> THANK YOU!


Two good sources as a start:

http://www.ozdoba.net/swisswatch/caliber.html

http://www.ozdoba.net/swisswatch/caliber2.html

Neither answers you directly, but you get the idea that essentially everyone uses ETA or Frederic Piguet or Lemania or Nouvelle Lemania, all Swatch Group companies.

There are a few others -- I cannot claim an encyclopedic knowledge of all watch manufacturers.

But -- why do you ask? Do you hope to avoid ETA? Unless your admiration of Swiss watches is exclusive to Rolex, Patek, AP and Zenith and the like, you have admired ETA watches, at least in the last 30 years.

Many of the great movements of the past -- manufactured by other companies which failed -- are now manufactured by ETA. The ETA which was a midrange, mid quality company in the 1950s and 1960s (40 years ago!) is not the same today.

Many of the so-called manufactures use one of these Swatch companies for some of their movements. IWC uses ETA/Valjoux 7750 automatic chronographs. Even Patek uses Lemania chronographs. Vacheron Constantin uses Frederic Piget for all their automatic movements (at least those under $100,000!).

An easier question is who doesn't on some of their movements?

Rolex (I'm not sure about their ladies quartz)
JLC (I think)
AP (I think)
Zenith (I think)
Lange
And I really don't know about the high end Swatch companies: Glasshute Original, Breuget, Jaquet Droz -- if they make the movements or start with a Frederic Piget the way Blancpain does.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

As pointed out by Hewybaby, it is far easier to list all the companies that *don't* use ETA movements. First of all, I don't know of a single major Swiss or German company currently in existence that has throughout its entire history used only in-house calibres. Even Patek Philippe have used Lemania chronograph movements and Jaeger LeCoultre have also used Venus or Valjoux chronographs. JLC is probably the most autonomous company and supplies or has supplied many of the very renowned makers (Patek Philippe, Audemars Piguet, Vacheron Constantin, Cartier). I have seen old Lange watches with non-Lange movements, Rolex used Aegler movements until they took over that company (technically speaking only last year!), Zenith used ETA movements in the late seventies and eighties, Girard Perregaux have only recently because fully autonomous, etc. etc. Blancpain use no ETA movements, they use Frederic Piguet but have in the past used Adolf Schild movements which were swallowed up by the ETA.

If you want permanent ETA autonomy all throughout the company history, you have to go for some relatively small - and correspondingly expensive! - companies (Volker Vyskocyl, Dornblüth & Son, Roger Dubuis, etc.).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## 2002 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hewybaby said:


> Two good sources as a start:
> 
> http://www.ozdoba.net/swisswatch/caliber.html
> 
> ...


An interesting question. As far as I am aware, Rolex does not make a ladies quartz - they are all automatic or hand wound (Cellini collection);-)

They have now discontinued the mens oysterquartz model.

Rolex did use a zenith movement in their Daytona's only, but now everything is inhouse.

Regards


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

Hewybaby said:


> An easier question is who doesn't on some of their movements?
> 
> Rolex (I'm not sure about their ladies quartz)
> JLC (I think)
> ...


Well, GO, Union doesn´t use ETA movements. After the reunification Glashütte Original had a few models with ETA 2824-2 before they equipped their cases with the first inhouse movement GUB 10-30 (three hands) and GUB 10-60 (chrono).


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

i think the list would be longer than a dictionary. think of the hundreds of companies that you've never heard of that use ETA movements. seems pretty much every day i see a new brand somewhere that has a 2824 in it. i guess you also have to define 'brand' as well because i know it's possible for anyone to commission a company (if they order enough units) to make a watch for them and slap any name on it.


----------



## geebo (Feb 14, 2006)

Hewybaby said:


> But -- why do you ask? Do you hope to avoid ETA? Unless your admiration of Swiss watches is exclusive to Rolex, Patek, AP and Zenith and the like, you have admired ETA watches, at least in the last 30 years.


Thank you for the very nice reply. I am not trying to avoid ETA at all! Quite the opposite. Most of the watches I own are ETA-driven (Chronoswiss, Muhle, Zodiac, Gevril). I was just trying to arm myself for a discussion of "prestige" brands--brands that cost much more than others due to marketing an image, not engineering. You have been a big help!


----------



## Hewybaby (Apr 7, 2006)

stuffler said:


> Well, GO, Union doesn´t use ETA movements. After the reunification Glashütte Original had a few models with ETA 2824-2 before they equipped their cases with the first inhose movement GUB 10-30 (three hands) and GUB 10-60 (chrono).


Absolutely correct. But they are German, not Swiss, and I couched my answer in terms of Swiss watches only, carefully, because I do not have the same familiarity with German brands. Thanks for extending my knowledge a bit.


----------



## Alexander Stark (May 13, 2015)

hey guys!
Is there any updated list available right now?
Any help is appreciated!!

Cheers


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

geebo said:


> Thank you for the very nice reply. I am not trying to avoid ETA at all! Quite the opposite. Most of the watches I own are ETA-driven (Chronoswiss, Muhle, Zodiac, Gevril). *I was just trying to arm myself for a discussion of "prestige" brands--brands that cost much more than others due to marketing an image, not engineering.* You have been a big help!


Well, just wait for the next scheduled weekly debate thread we have about this. That seems like how often we get one of these threads. Even more fun when it's started by someone with less than 10 posts.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Alexander Stark said:


> hey guys!
> Is there any updated list available right now?
> Any help is appreciated!!
> 
> Cheers


No.


----------

